

Notion Ink's Adam tablet - possible release in time for Christmas - eavc
http://notionink.wordpress.com/2010/11/04/more-on-the-images-you-saw/

======
gigantor
I'm still confused how this tablet gets so much hype, and I think of the
Joojoo every time I see this promoted somewhere. Yes, it has a cool display,
but it's very sparsely marketed, too many promised features are still in the
alpha stage (browser tabs not past the wireframe phase?), and they're even
cutting initial corners by having the community design their logo (a la Gap).

It doesn't help when entire corporate website consists of: "Every once in a
while a revolutionary product comes along that changes everything!"

I'm all for innovation and it would be interesting for something to dethrone
the iPad (which I use and enjoy daily), but something doesn't feel right with
Notion Ink.

~~~
dagw
It has a PixelQi display. Realistically it isn't the Adam being hyped, it's
the display. Most people don't cares about Notion Ink per se. they're excited
about concept of actually getting their hands on a PixelQi tablet and Notion
Ink seems to be the first company to actually deliver.

Is the software going to be buggy and incomplete? Probably. Is it going to be
a serious threat to the iPad? Not a chance. But as long as the hardware does
what it claims to do, that's good enough for me.

